# ronnie cries racism



## aceshigh (Oct 1, 2006)

Ben Edwards  
Associated Press 
 The greatest bodybulder of all time has been beaten after today's MR Olympia contest. As Ronnie Coleman left the stage he stated racism was the reason for this decision as "no white boy could ever reach the condition i am in". Jay cutler retorted this comment saying "coleman should lay off the crack for a while".I personally think this is the worst decision since Arnold beat Sergio Olivia, The competion is now worthless, RIP proffesional bodybuilding.
                                                                               Ben Edwards


----------



## GFR (Oct 1, 2006)

aceshigh said:


> Ben Edwards
> Associated Press
> *  The greatest bodybulder of all time has been beaten *after today's MR Olympia contest. As Ronnie Coleman left the stage he stated racism was the reason for this decision as "no white boy could ever reach the condition i am in". Jay cutler retorted this comment saying "coleman should lay off the crack for a while".I personally think this is the worst decision since Arnold beat Sergio Olivia, The competion is now worthless, RIP proffesional bodybuilding.
> Ben Edwards


*Arnold was beaten?????*


----------



## GFR (Oct 1, 2006)

On a side note Ronnie proves he is a racist and an idiot with his comments.


----------



## assassin (Oct 1, 2006)

ronnie sucks


----------



## Du (Oct 1, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> On a side note Ronnie proves he is a racist and an idiot with his comments.





Amen to that.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 1, 2006)

Why is it always Racism, it does exist but in this case I think it racism.
To me it would be more of "OK, let's get someone more appealing"
I don't know Ronnie personnaly but he doesn't  have much of a personality.
He reminds me of Holyfield, great heart but had the personality of a doorknob.
Tyson at least made things interesting.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 1, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> On a side note Ronnie proves he is a racist and an idiot with his comments.



The loser is playing the Race Card.


----------



## fufu (Oct 1, 2006)

Great attitude for a cop, hey?


----------



## musclepump (Oct 1, 2006)

aceshigh said:


> Ben Edwards
> Associated Press
> The greatest bodybulder of all time has been beaten after today's MR Olympia contest. As Ronnie Coleman left the stage he stated racism was the reason for this decision as "no white boy could ever reach the condition i am in". Jay cutler retorted this comment saying "coleman should lay off the crack for a while".I personally think this is the worst decision since Arnold beat Sergio Olivia, The competion is now worthless, RIP proffesional bodybuilding.
> Ben Edwards



For some reason I doubt the authenticity of this "story"


----------



## JACKED (Oct 1, 2006)

Embarassing!!! I mean after winning 8 times, I'd think that whatever the reason you lost you'd suck it up. My God, I never expected such a statement from big ron. As Black person myself I'm appalled @ the fact he'd take it there over something as worthless as bodybuilding contest. There is a whole hell of a lot more to scream racism about than stupid bodybuilding. Just goes to show  you that one person can never represent the thoughts of an entire race. Ronnie owes an apology for his statements or his Mr. Olympia name will forever be tarnished by a loss and his attitude. I'm soooo disappointed. That is just plain ignorant!!


----------



## Arnold (Oct 1, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> On a side note Ronnie proves he is a racist and an idiot with his comments.


----------



## mrmark (Oct 1, 2006)

He would have gone down in history as the joint most successful Mr Olympia as well but this story will over shadow that now.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 1, 2006)

fufu said:


> Great attitude for a cop, hey?


 
That's par for the course if ya ask me. Cops suck.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 1, 2006)

Hmph.

I didnt even know there was a recent Mr. Olympia until just now.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 1, 2006)

JACKED said:


> As Black person myself I'm appalled @ the fact he'd take it there over something as worthless as bodybuilding contest. There is a whole hell of a lot more to scream racism about than stupid bodybuilding.



I guess when your career is bodybuilding you probably consider the contest a bit more than worthless.


----------



## GFR (Oct 1, 2006)

I thought when Ronnie beat Flex in 1998 it was a racist decision also.


----------



## musclepump (Oct 1, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> I thought when Ronnie beat Flex in 1998 it was a racist decision also.



Definitely. The NAACP told the black people that if more black people didn't start winning, they would boycott bodybuilding.


----------



## assassin (Oct 1, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:


> I guess when your career is bodybuilding you probably consider the contest a bit more than worthless.



also after preparing for the contest several months ago and cutting and hard work while taking loads of drugs he may be shocked for a while but maybe he'll apologize for what he said..


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Oct 1, 2006)

Where did you get this story from?


----------



## JACKED (Oct 1, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:


> I guess when your career is bodybuilding you probably consider the contest a bit more than worthless.


 
...and again, much more important things in the world to scream out racism about. Your 8 times mr. O!! You've exceeded this as being a career decision. Its just vain now.(talking about ronnie here) The better thing to do is congratulate Mr. Cutler for accomplishing such a feat and say, "Well, Seven more to go" and that would have been that. Now its going to appear Jay Cutler did not only unseat Mr. Olympia, but also beat a poor sportsman. You can't racisim if you've done nothing but crush the comp for almost a decade!!LOL.


----------



## GFR (Oct 1, 2006)

JACKED said:


> ...and again, much more important things in the world to scream out racism about. Your 8 times mr. O!! You've exceeded this as being a career decision. Its just vain now.(talking about ronnie here) The better thing to do is congratulate Mr. Cutler for accomplishing such a feat and say, "Well, Seven more to go" and that would have been that. Now its going to appear Jay Cutler did not only unseat Mr. Olympia, but also beat a poor sportsman. *You can't racisim if you've done nothing but crush the comp for almost a decade!!LOL*.



He  lost to Gunter Schlierkamp at the GNC Show of Strength in New Orleans  2003 .


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 1, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> He lost to Gunter Schlierkamp at the GNC Show of Strength in New Orleans 2003 .


One of the few....he had a good run now it's time for him to get back and try to dethrone Jay...if he is a true champion.


----------



## musclepump (Oct 1, 2006)

Hopefully Ronnie and his baby just retire.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 1, 2006)

musclepump said:


> Hopefully Ronnie and *his baby* just retire.


Did you mean his gut?


----------



## assassin (Oct 1, 2006)

musclepump said:


> Hopefully Ronnie and his babie*s* just retire.



^^^


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 1, 2006)

musclepump said:


> For some reason I doubt the authenticity of this "story"


You may be right.


----------



## musclepump (Oct 1, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> Did you mean his gut?



You mean there's no baby in there?


----------



## aceshigh (Oct 1, 2006)

BigPapaPump68 said:


> Where did you get this story from?



off another forum


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 1, 2006)

Ronnie should get the extra 20 feet of small intestine removed and the ambeotic fluid from his stomach pumped out.  He should then have his abs surgically molded together.


----------



## busyLivin (Oct 1, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> On a side note Ronnie proves he is a racist and an idiot with his comments.


----------



## the nut (Oct 2, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> That's par for the course if ya ask me. Cops suck.



Hey!


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 2, 2006)

Last time i looked at the competition pics, Jay looked almost as black as Ronnie did anyway...


----------



## aceshigh (Oct 2, 2006)

ok i faked the article kill me ,,,,i was bored ok


----------



## musclepump (Oct 2, 2006)

aceshigh said:


> ok i faked the article kill me ,,,,i was bored ok


 
I figured.

You should be banned.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 2, 2006)

musclepump said:


> I figured.
> 
> You should be banned.


I say we hang him by his balls.....after that BigDyl can have them for lunch.


----------



## Double D (Oct 2, 2006)

I still cant believe he lost. He shouldve lost last year. Cutler was better last year and was a ton better this year!


----------



## aceshigh (Oct 2, 2006)

yeah sorry people i wont do it again


----------



## GFR (Oct 2, 2006)

aceshigh said:


> yeah sorry people i wont do it again




Go kill a crock


----------



## Double D (Oct 2, 2006)

I could tell it was fake as soon as I read it. Ronnie did look pretty upset whenever the winner was announced.


----------



## aceshigh (Oct 2, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Go kill a crock



ok


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 2, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Go kill a crock


To heck with that, let him kill a stingray!


----------



## aceshigh (Oct 2, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> To heck with that, let him kill a stingray!



been there done that ,,but havnt killed a croc


----------



## mound (Oct 3, 2006)

so the white men that allowed a black man to be mr olympia for 8 years and make millions of dollars are suddenly racist because he loses?never mind the fact that he was no where near his best. wow thats almost like a 5 year old screaming "youre not my friend no more"

i understand the sport is political but why must everything be about race.

in my opinion his training videos are part of his downfall.as utterly amazing as they are and as much as i love watching them, makes you wonder if the powers that be in bodybuilding were really thrilled about their number 1 guy coming across as someone who is basically stupid.if u watch his latest vid, "on the road" i was shocked at just how dumb the guy is, or atleast sounds.if the word has more than 2 syllables then he struggles, and dont ask him to count......


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 3, 2006)

Ron does seem stupid..maybe he just has speach problems? I can't imagine he is not a smart guy and made it as a cop in a big city.There is tests involved to get in, and interviews etc...


----------



## GFR (Oct 3, 2006)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> Ron does seem stupid..maybe he just has speach problems? I can't imagine he is not a smart guy and made it as a cop in a big city.There is tests involved to get in, and interviews etc...


Many Cops in big cities are idiots...just talk to a Chicago cop, they all sound like Ronnie.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 4, 2006)

Double D said:


> I could tell it was fake as soon as I read it.



Is it because the AP doesn't have shitty written English skills?


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 4, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Many Cops in big cities are idiots...just talk to a Chicago cop, they all sound like Ronnie.





Forman I live in the area so I know what they sound like...even Chicago cops are not that dumb....there is some testing involved even for those dumb fucks....Ron just doesn't seem with it enough to do the job....granted most cops are not on the level needed to do the job...Ron is just a rock!


----------



## Double D (Oct 4, 2006)

I Are Baboon said:


> Is it because the AP doesn't have shitty written English skills?



Could be......


----------



## Action-Jackson (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm so glad Cutler won. He deserved it.


----------



## kenwood (Oct 4, 2006)

Action-Jackson said:


> I'm so glad Cutler won. He deserved it.



yes he did.


----------



## Sybersnott (Oct 5, 2006)

Not only is it racism, it's a conspiracy!  *A CONSPIRACY I TELL YOU!!*  Lee Haney paid off all the judges to make sure Ronnie wouldn't win, thereby securing the fact that NO man will win more than 8 Sandows!   

I also think Coleman should shut his big fat mouth because to cry out racism after winning it for the past 8 years not only makes you look stupid, but also makes look look incredibly...


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 5, 2006)

Sybersnott said:


> Not only is it racism, it's a conspiracy! *A CONSPIRACY I TELL YOU!!* Lee Haney paid off all the judges to make sure Ronnie wouldn't win, thereby securing the fact that NO man will win more than 8 Sandows!
> 
> I also think Coleman should shut his big fat mouth because to cry out racism after winning it for the past 8 years not only makes you look stupid, but also makes look look incredibly...


Ronnie never said a word, it was all a lie.
Now please come down from the watch tower, put down the rifle and have a diet coke.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 5, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> On a side note Ronnie proves he is a racist and an idiot with his comments.



I met Ronnie at the 05' Olympia
I told him to write

"Train Like a Champion"

on the poster he signed for my gym...
and he had to ask his sister how to spell champion


TRUE STORY


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 5, 2006)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> Forman I live in the area so I know what they sound like...even Chicago cops are not that dumb....there is some testing involved even for those dumb fucks....Ron just doesn't seem with it enough to do the job....granted most cops are not on the level needed to do the job...Ron is just a rock!


It really doesn't matter but Ronnie was a cop in Detroit, not Chicago.  Not sure cops in Detroit are as smart as cops in Chicago  .


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 5, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> It really doesn't matter but Ronnie was a cop in Detroit, not Chicago.  Not sure cops in Detroit are as smart as cops in Chicago  .



I think he was a cop in Arlington, TX. Either way Chicago cops are not the sharpest tools in the shed....but they in general are not a dumb as big ron.


----------



## the nut (Oct 6, 2006)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> I think he was a cop in Arlington, TX. Either way Chicago cops are not the sharpest tools in the shed....but they in general are not a dumb as big ron.



Neither are bodybuilders, so that makes him dumberer!


----------



## barbell boy (Oct 12, 2006)

Its like when australia lost the ashes, we all whinged and cried about bad coaching and captaincy, but when it comes down to it you can't be on top forever, you will come out second best sooner or later


----------



## Flakko (Oct 12, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> I met Ronnie at the 05' Olympia
> I told him to write
> 
> "Train Like a Champion"
> ...


 
I don not knou wath to saye...


----------

